
Things not to say on stage at a tech event - TravelTechGuy
https://medium.com/@codepo8/things-not-to-say-on-stage-at-a-tech-event-178337b8c481#.7u4nbbd8z
======
mikemikemike
I really respect the perspective of this peice. My reaction: this career, for
me, has been so riddled with imposter syndrome and self-doubt that I would
hardly recognize it without the kind of language in question. Dissatisfaction
with my own expertise is a huge motivation, and the pursuit of confidence in
my abilities has taken me further than I ever thought I would go. Realizing
this, I've become pretty comfortable with feeling like the idiot in the room,
and if I ever get comfortable or confident it's time to challenge myself more.
That said, I think there are situations (like conferences) where inclusiveness
is more important, and we can save the bar-raising for the workplace.

